# Whole house water filter



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a customer who is wanting a whole house water filter. She wants all the chlorine and "other things" as she put it removed. She is most intrested in improving the taste of the water. The home has a 1" pvc water main and plenty of bushes to hide it behind. Any one have a sugegstion on a quality unit?

Kind of ironic when I suggested just last week for some one to install a chlorine injection system. Their water almost boils its so hot...maybe they wont have any stink issues.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If the chlorine taste and odor is the main concern, a high volume carbon filter is the ticket.

Now it you want to remove everything it's gonna get expensive. You'll need a softener (if the water is hard) and then a whole house RO unit and then an acid neutralizer. Big bucks.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Bushes and stuff to hide it??? Oh yeah! You guys can keep your water supplies and equipment exposed to the great outdoors all year round! Must be nice. 

If cartridges aren't an issue (they have to be replaced periodically) then just calculate the flow requirements and install a cartridge sump(s) sized accordingly and use an activated carbon filter cartridge in it. _Someone_ will have to come and clean, sterilize and replace the carbon filter at 3 month intervals (minimum! mebbe more frequently depending on local conditions. ie: more often in hot weather and/or if the chlorine residual is quite high.)

Another option is a cylinder and valve w/ backwash (1.5 - 2.0 cu ft for most residential uses) that'll still require routine maintainance, however you're down to once or twice annually and the media should last 2 or 3 years before it needs to be replaced.

And if she's really paranoid about all the squigglies and the heebie-jeebies that might be in her water then you'll also want to filter down to 1 micron absolute to take care of that.

But activated charcoal is the best at removing taste and odor, especially from chlorinated water. (I'm assuming she's connected to a municipal system.)

_Edit: and what Pro said, too._ ^


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> I have a customer who is wanting a whole house water filter. She wants all the chlorine and "other things" as she put it removed. She is most intrested in improving the taste of the water. The home has a 1" pvc water main and plenty of bushes to hide it behind. Any one have a sugegstion on a quality unit?
> 
> Kind of ironic when I suggested just last week for some one to install a chlorine injection system. Their water almost boils its so hot...maybe they wont have any stink issues.


I deal with Masters water conditioning. They have great stackable units. Last week I put a softener/water filter in. 1 unit does both. The best part is no cartridges to mess with. Every 7 days it cleans it self out. 
She sounds like more of a taste issue then turbidity. Maybe a revers osmoses under kitchen sink? All I know theres great money in that type of work.


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.betterwaternow.com/odorless.aspx use to install these but warn customer if they have kids it also removes fluoride so dentist bills might go up


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I want somthing with a stainless steel housing and a choice of filters. It needs to filter the entire home.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Aquapure makes a nice ss filter housing that holds several cartridges depending on usage....


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Everpure has a good name...T-20 whole house but I've never used one.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

look into some of the honeywell brass units mainly for sediment removal

http://customer.honeywell.com/Honeywell/UI/Pages/Catalog/ComponentCategory.aspx?Catalog=Homes&Category=Water+Sediment+Filters_140&ChannelID=%7b2EB2F178-20ED-44E0-97FB-CCFB4218DD64%7dhttp://customer.honeywell.com/honeywell/ProductInfo.aspx/F76S1015


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.h2oconcepts.com/default.asp

This is a fiberglass unit with stainless wrapping. Very good unit however it is very expensive.Basing price against maintenance of a water softner,ro system and upkeep during its lifetime equals out.


Have installed a few everpures and it needs yearly maintenance and does a nice job .


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been very critical of "saltless water softeners" in the past but I must admit this unit has been proven to work. The 3rd party lab testing says it all:

http://www.h2oconcepts.com/pdf/americhem.pdf

Good stuff Richard :thumbup:. I'll have to look into these.



Richard Hilliar said:


> http://www.h2oconcepts.com/default.asp
> 
> This is a fiberglass unit with stainless wrapping. Very good unit however it is very expensive.Basing price against maintenance of a water softner,ro system and upkeep during its lifetime equals out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*whole house filter*

Protect it is not a water softener it is a coconut carbon filter and changes the structure of calcium and magnesium to make the water harmless to fixtures and still allows the calcium and magnesium. I asked the company to send me proof of the testing and who did the testing and for whom and they complied with my request. We have installed a few of these units and so far have no issues.

I did not understand the testing results so I gave it to one of my clients who both the husband and wife that did all the scientific testing of the water in Sarasota County. She wants one in her home.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I like the everpure 903 model. Stainless steel head and up to 100,000 gal capacity or 1 yr filter changes. Only problem is this must be installed outside and it says the temp cant go below 40 degreees or the filter must be removed from the head.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.hot-box.com/hotrok.php


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I appreciate the thought of the Hotrock and i think its a great idea but i dont think they are gonna go for a big rock. Not many rocks down here and this is in a gated townhouse community that has to sign off on it. They actually take a vote. I will for sure propose the idea as it is exactly what they need.

You need about 30" of height to mount the filter from the ground...that would be a large expensive rock. I was thinking about wrapping it with heat tape and making an aluminum enclosure and having it painted and a clear coat applied by a car body shop. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## efkruaysd (Aug 1, 2021)

Recently my son got red rashes, went to the doctor a few times, not helping. I heard people say this might be because of the water we use. We are staying in an old HDB, not sure if the piping was too old and unclean. Anyway, I'm looking for an affordable and effective water filtration system, any suggestions?

Thanks so much for helping.


----------



## Mrsteven (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm in charge of water conditioning at Masters. They have some really nice stacking units. I installed a water softener and Whole House Water filter last week. Both are done by a single unit. The nicest feature is that there are no cartridges to deal with. It cleans itself out every seven days.
She appears to have a taste problem rather than turbidity. Perhaps a reverse osmosis system beneath the kitchen sink? That sort of labour, as far as I'm aware, pays well. I'm looking for the best faucet water filter


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Mrsteven said:


> I'm in charge of water conditioning at Masters. They have some really nice stacking units. I installed a water softener and filter last week. Both are done by a single unit. The nicest feature is that there are no cartridges to deal with. It cleans itself out every seven days.
> She appears to have a taste problem rather than turbidity. Perhaps a reverse osmosis system beneath the kitchen sink? That sort of labour, as far as I'm aware, pays well. I'm looking for the best faucet water filter


If you are who you say you are, we'd love to have you. Post a proper introduction in the introduction area for new members. Make sure your intro is thorough, don't half azz it.

If you don't you will be ostracized and banned.


----------



## Mrsteven (Dec 17, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> If you are who you say you are, we'd love to have you. Post a proper introduction in the introduction area for new members. Make sure your intro is thorough, don't half azz it.
> 
> If you don't you will be ostracized and banned.


ok


----------

